# losing 5 stone-70 pounds. looking for weightloss buddies,with,a good bit,to lose



## lilesMom

Hey 
I'm 12 pound down into my 70 pound weightloss
Looking for buddies for encouragement and accountability 
I had one mmc
Then my little boy, now two.
Best lil dude ever But has cerebral palsy and epilepsy.m
Had,another mmc in March
I'm not ttc for now
I might again when I'm skinny :-D

I'm gonna lose the weight with proper diet and nutrician
For exercise Il,walk, cycle and Pilates stretches and situps

I've 12 pound lost in 3 weeks so not a bad start 
I even went away for 3 days in middle :-D

Ok I'm rambling now :-D
Bye for now.


----------



## lilesMom

14 pound down now
yay
Little man soo cranky today
didn't even get a walk
maybe after supper 

Anyone in similar circumstance?


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi! I'll join you! I have a DS who is 15 months old. I'm trying to get to a total weight loss of 90 lbs. So far I've lost about 11 lbs. Yay! I've set some small goals for myself to see if it puts less stress on me. I want to lose about 20 more before the end of summer (late August/early September) and then go from there. I'm trying to eat better/less and walking a least 3-4 times per week.


----------



## lilesMom

Hey welcome :-D
My name is Laura, are u Megan 
Caleb is adorable in ur pic.
We are very close in what we hve lost already and how much we want to lose.
I eventually want about 74-76 down but am aiming for 70
And see then :-D
Feels easier somehow. :-D
I wanna be half way ish by my bday Sep 6th
And pretty much there by Xmas 
I could do that if 2 pound lost per week
Feels like it would make nice Xmas pressie to me :-D

Are u ttc at the mo? 
Thanks for joining me x


----------



## MeganS0326

Hey Laura!

Yeah, we are pretty close as far as how much we want to lose and when we want to lose it by. It would be an awesome xmas present to be able to go and by a new wardrobe. That's the part I'm looking forward to the most. I hate shopping in plus size clothes. No fun at all. 

I am ttc. So far no luck. We've been trying for number two since I got my first PP AF. I have PCOS so I have really irregular periods but I'm taking Vitex which I think is finally starting to work. I actually O'd this cycle and last cycle. Are you ttc?


----------



## lilesMom

I'm putting,away 2 Euro for every pound and 5 Euro for every stone lost.
When I hit my target I'll go shopping :-D
It's in a speacial money box so it's a visible reminder of what I've lost

Not ttc here
I had a suspected ectopic in start of this year
It wasn't after all,but was mmc
But I'm not ready to go again
My little guy has epilepsy which isn't controlled 
If we get it under control
And I lose the weight I might go back to ttc

I hve low thyroid,and mild liver problems
So they make ttc more difficult.
I get preg easily but it's lasting the 40 week's is the problem.
Glad to hear ur ov and getting more regular
That should help so much.
Hoping u catch eggy fast xxx


----------



## MeganS0326

I love the idea of putting away a little money for each goal you meet. I might give that a try. 

Sorry about your mmc and your sons health problems. :hugs: I hope that all gets sorted out really soon. 

I have had a really awful stomach bug for the past few days. Yuck! The good new from it is that I'm now down to a total loss of 14 lbs. Yay! Guess not eating for two days really did the trick. Lol. :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.

Oh no on the tummy bug
Hope ur feeling better
But yay on hitting a stone down :-D

It,feels good putting the coin in the moneybox
Like a mini reward for every pound :-D

My last af cut itself short 
And I feel a bit bloated since
If next one is normal I'm hoping for bonus pounds down :-D
Its not due for a week but feels close.
Weird thing to be wishing for but I'm inpatient to see scales go down :-D

I'm tall for a girl. 
I'm 5 8
I started off at 17 stone.heaviest I've been 
I hve this weird thing when I'm losing weight
I like to say goodbye to the 17s
Then goodbye to the 16s etc 
One more pound I say goodbye to the 16 s
:-D weird, I know. Hee hee


----------



## topsy

Good luck girls xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks topsy.
U hve lost loads, well done x


----------



## topsy

Thank you... have a LONG way to go still .... BUT am slowly getting there :) xxx


----------



## MeganS0326

Laura, I don't think it's weird at all celebrating each milestone. I like to do the same thing. How was your weekend?

Topsy, thanks for the encouragement! I'm super impressed by your weight loss so far. 

AFM, had a fun holiday weekend. To much good food was my downfall though. Going to get my butt back in gear tomorrow for sure.


----------



## lilesMom

I hadn't the best food weekend either.
I didn't overeat but wasn't exactly dieting.
My allergies r playing up a bit 
I find it card to resist then
OH made bbq yest, yummy :-D


----------



## lilesMom

Topsy ur doing great.
Well done x


----------



## MeganS0326

Yeah, DH made pulled pork and we had people bring two types of brownies and chocolate chip cookies. I'm a sucker for dessert. Back on track this week. Feeling determined.


----------



## topsy

Thank you girls 

sure we can all have a good week I got back on track yesterday after having a week on holiday... need to change my ticker I gained 14lbs, but hoping to loose some before weigh in on fri :)

Brownies sound yummy :) xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Anything,with choc is unfortunatly alright with me too :-D
Is pulled pork like shredded pork?
I've heard of it but not sure what it is :-D

Holidays can be a bad time for weightloss alright.
Hope ur weigh in goes well for u Xx

I'm holding where I am
but I know,why.
I haven't,been bad but I haven't been good either
Determined head needs to be put back on here too.


----------



## topsy

Weigh in is on fri at slimming world group so I will see how i get on!

I love pulled pork I make my own SW bbq sauce to go with it yummy :)

I have been back on plan for 2 days and it feel good :) although am hungry this eve am trying to fill my tummy with green tae and coffee!!! But just had some salsa and cucumber to nibble on!

xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I was pretty good yest
And am better now today
I'm a bit hungry as well but that's good :-D
Hee hee


----------



## topsy

Well done hun xxx


----------



## MeganS0326

I did pretty good yesterday and today too! Yay for willpower! I'm too scared to weigh myself after this weekend though. :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

I had 2 bowls of cereal and half ruined my good day. Doh
Af is due tomorrow,and I always get extra hungry just before it
Give yourself,a few days to undo anything from the weekend before the scales :-D


----------



## MeganS0326

So I'm 12dpo today and fighting so hard not to test. The scale is the last thing on my mind.

I hate the crazy hunger that comes with AF. cereal is at least somewhat reasonable.


----------



## lilesMom

One bowl would hve been reasonable 
Fingers crossed fir u hon.
I got bfp at 12 dpo with my son
But I know it's very early fir it
Do u hve internet cheapies u don't mind using?
Xxx


----------



## topsy

I got my BFP on a chaeapy OPK :) came through to DH I got a line and a dot as it hadn't formed another line as yet at about 6am one thurs!!!

FX for you Megan keep us posted.

Cereal was healthy hun.... better than my bar of chocolate and biscuits yesterday. AF is round the corner I know although I am going to be early I think!

TODAY I WILL STAY ON TRACK :) xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

I went for lunch with my Sis unplanned
I had lasagne and chips, whoops
It was savage but very bold.
Goodness begins again right now.
I think I hve asinus infection again
I get them a lot but the tiredness weakens my resolve 
I AM BACK IN THE ZONE AS OF NOW
Capitals do make it more real :-D
Good food days to all :-D


----------



## topsy

Hope you feel better soon hun xxxx


----------



## MeganS0326

Yuck to the sinus infection!! Hope you feel better soon. 

Afm, woke up with a ton of energy this morning. Today is going to be a great day!!!


----------



## topsy

Binged last night :( xxx


----------



## MeganS0326

topsy said:


> Binged last night :( xxx

:hugs: That's ok. Just pick yourself back up and get on that horse again! You can do it!!


----------



## lilesMom

I tried to post earlier but my phone froze doh
I've had a terrible good day
Its done now so all we can say is feck it
And start being good again.

How Went slimming world weigh in?


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! How's it going? Been a bit MIA lately because I've been a naughty piggy. I need to get my s#!t together and get back in the saddle. Going to start being good tomorrow. Who's with me???


----------



## lilesMom

Me too.
I've been under the weather and off the wagon
Doh 
Nearly all better now
so time to cop on :-D


----------



## MeganS0326

Good to have you back!! Sorry you weren't feeling well. I am doing a 21 day arm challenge with my friend so I did that today plus I did a 10 minute body tone workout. Feeling pumped up!!


----------



## MeganS0326

Oh. And I'm already at 6300+ steps today on the Fitbit. Almost to my 10k goal!!! It's been awhile since I got there.


----------



## lilesMom

We'll done Xx
I did 2 walks yest and back on track with food.
Finding it a bit hard to get on track
But I think I'm in the zone now :-D


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: hey hun. 

well done on your weight loss so far!! 

ill come join you. at the end of my pregnancy is had 96 lb to loose. Ive lost 42 so far with 54lb to go! 

I am going to get a cross trainer a week on tuesday as i dont feel comfortable enough to goto my local gym as its only a small place. xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi and welcome 
Wow u hv loads lost
Well done.
When are u due?
Hope u and ur boys are well Xx

Hey to all Xx

I've been in middle ground
not up or down
I bought a body fat analyser scales today
So I'm getting seriuos again


----------



## sethsmummy

oops that was meant to say i'd :rofl: I had my little boy in December. no more babies for us :haha: Thank you.. i had a good kick start when ds3 was in hospital so have just kept it going since then. 

i have one of those scales but didnt trust it much so just stick to the weight side and also use the wii fit as my scales too. Ive the weight watchers scales xx


----------



## auntsas

I would like to join in! I am on a wait loss program...still need to loose 12 pounds to get back to my pre pregnancy weight. I am trying to loose 50 pounds...lost just three pounds last week! My husband and I are tiring to conceive again in October for number 2


----------



## lilesMom

I thought u went,again quickly :-D
Well done on what u lost so far
How are the boys doing now 

my new scales r crap
I weighed myself a few tines to test
It varied by 6 pound up and down with no change in me
Ummmm
Think it mighhve been slant in floor
But unreliable all the same


----------



## sethsmummy

do you have any concrete floors in or around your house? my scales ony ever vary by 2lb. 

haha lordy no! we are finished now.. possibly had wanted to try again but after this years events we decided we couldnt do it. The boys are great for now thank you :) hopefully it will stay that way for a while :haha: ds3 does like to keep us on our toes. xx


----------



## lilesMom

Auntsas we posted at same time
Welcom hon x

Seth'smummy glad the boys are well for now
Sonwtimes feels like one step forward, 2 back
But hope the good patch lasts xxx 

My house is mostly wooden floors
But the ground floor aren't all level cos of floor under them
So I've taken it to my bedroom upstairs
It weighed me same asmy mechanical one this morn
So could be ok

I'm gonna type it even though I hate my weight
It might wake me up :-D
I'm 16 st 2 p now
Need to be 11 10 to be healthy weight
Aiming for 12 fir now :-D

Happy weight loss ladies :-D


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! Hoping you don't mind me joining you. Briefly- After I had my son last April I was my heaviest at 221. From April 2014-June 2015, I lost 31 lbs. This was from nursing and moving in March to a 3 level house while chasing a 1 y/o around lol. Early June began actively trying to lose weight. Down another 19 (50 total!!) as of this morning. Goal is 145-155 so anywhere from 16-26 lbs to go. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all on our journey!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey welcome and well done :-D
Loads lost, Ur nerly there

How is everyone doing?

I''ve said goodbye to the 16 s
Im down 3 pounds last fee days
good kick start
I'm safely back in the zone :-D

Hope everyone is well and losing mad :-D
X


----------



## sethsmummy

hey kk :hi: your doing amazing.. well done keep up the hard work hun. 


woo well done lilesmum! its always blooming fab feeling when you go down another stone bracket. i hit 17stone 5 :D and am offically hally way to my first goel! 48lbs off 48 to go :D ive been doing free step every day for an hour and have now added some weights into the mix. xx


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks ladies! Weighed in this morning at 169 so down another pound! I haven't been in the 160s for...8 years! 

Seths- that is amazing- Congratulations!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Well done Seth's mummy 
That's brilliant going
When did u say u started?
The start of the year? Great going.
I'd,love to be down that much now
But it will come
I started weights again today too :-D
Just little hand weights 

Kk Hurray for more weight loss
Ur nearly there.
Was it a stone u wanted to lose
I'm getting confused :-D
I blame mouse waking me at 6.30 last two morn


----------



## kksy9b

In total is 4-5 stone (65-75 lbs), depending on where I want to end. I've lost a bit over 3 s so far (52 lbs). And I totally get the exhausted brain...my LO doesn't sleep through the night and is up a couple times to nurse still...i am looking forward to the day of 8 hours uninterrupted sleep so I can finally think clear lol


----------



## sethsmummy

thank you :D yes i started on jan 4th (it wasnt planned but thats when baby went into ICU so dietting started then as i didnt really eat :haha:) 

i put 3lb on yesterday though :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

Well done ladies xxx 
Brilliant work.
I know what s slog it is.
I've lost 4.5 stone before
Kept it off for a bit
Yo yo d and crept up ever since.
Only going down from now on though.

3 lb in a day is just water weight
Is af due?

Af is due today for me
Back up to 16 st
But I usually put up 3 pound
So think over all I'm ok :-D


----------



## kksy9b

Definitely sounds like water retention to me...did your salt intake go up that day?


----------



## lilesMom

Hey 
Sorry I've been quiet
Just been busy
Hows it goin for ye?
Down 1 and a half stone now &#55357;&#56842;
Slow enough
But goin down all the time
So I'm happy enough
Hope alls well with ye xxx


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome back. I'm still here. Trucking along. Up then down. Not as far down as I'd like to be. Started taking a supplement that is supposed to help with PCOS and a side benefit is hunger control and so far it's been working pretty good. I hope I can keep up losing instead of gaining. Lol. Glad to hear that you are slowly making progress.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope the supplement makes a good difference for u
Pcos makes it tough xx
I've hypothyroid which can slow things down for me too sometimes
I've started taking a spponfull of aloe Vera juice in water everyday
It's def good for tummy


----------



## kksy9b

Welcome back! I'm still here. I've got a pretty hard plateau and have been moving between the same 3 pounds for about a month. I know that the issue is I stopped tracking calories when my phone broke. Now that it's back from being fixed, I'm out of the habit of it. I still have 9 lbs to go to my next goal and up to 19 to my final goal. It's so close, I just need to get my motivation back!


----------



## lilesMom

I haven't been amazing the last while
I should be losing much faster
Motivation can be hard to keep up cant it
I've had another sinus infection
And I struggle to lose when that happens 
We will get there ladies xx
Least its down we r all going , not up xx


----------



## lilesMom

How r ye doing? 
I'm down 2 stone now
Be saying goodbye to the 15 s soon 
I'm just 15 now &#55357;&#56842;
Hope alls well. Xx


----------



## MeganS0326

Amazing! Keep up the good work!!!

I've been very bad. Watched my nephew for a little over a week. He and DS are 3 months apart in age so having two 1 1/2 year olds running around wrecked havoc on my diet plans. I was sick to boot. Trying to get back in the swing of things this week and I just can't find the motivation. Not been sleeping well. Hopefully I can pull out of this funk soon and get back on track. Want to lose 30lbs as quick as possible so I have a better shot at getting pregnant with #2.

Good hearing from you!!


----------



## lilesMom

No wonder ur struggling Megan xx
Tiredness and being sick are the worst regards to healthy eating
Squish and me were sick two weeks ago
I put on 4 pounds of bloat
It went again super fast when I started being good though
Along with another 6 pounds this week
I'm in shock, in a good way
I hve been making way more effort this week though 
I've doubled my walk
And started making veg soups and salads and smoothies
We hve decided to be brave ( previous mmc s )
And ttc again
I'm 5 dpo today.
Its the best motivation to eat better isn't it
My back killed me last time preg with simon
So I'm upping the exercise to make it stronger before hormones kick in
Hope u feel better soon hon
Don't be too hard on itself while not feeling great
It will only make u allergic to being good xxx
If u can do gentle walks do
I still walk when I'm sick now
( I didn't used to )
But the pace and distance wouldn't be as much

2 smallies around the same age is def demanding
Not a min to yourself id say x


----------



## kksy9b

Feel better Megan!

Best of luck in your TTC journey liles!! 

AFM, started back up with MFP this morning. I wanted to wait until after my 5k (ran my first one last Sunday!) and hit my body with a double whammy- a 1000-1200 daily calori goal plus starting the bikini body mommy workout challenge. It's a 90 day fitness challenge. Every other day is interval training and the other days are cardio. Will be doing a 10k training program on the cardio days. Had a dream last night I was preggo and really gave me a push to finish getting the weight off beforehand. I really want the next pregnancy to be as healthy as it can be. 6 months left to reach my goals before TTC!


----------



## lilesMom

Well done on the 5 k hon
I couldn't run 5 mins
I've always sucked at running
My back and my knees let me down
I do put in bits of jogging in my walks at times
But nothing major &#55357;&#56842;
90 day challenge sounds good
It will bring u halfway to ttc xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi girls &#128522;
I'm down to 14 st 12 &#128522;
And I'm preg &#128522;
4 weeks today 
Hve 2 prev mmc though
So I'm cautiously optimistic 
Hope alls well with ye xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Kk how goes the 90 day challenge? X


----------



## lilesMom

Megan how u doin
R u back tracking?
I use my fitness pal and find it great
It def makes me better
I used to keep a food diary but the app is soo much easier


----------



## MeganS0326

OMG lilesmom, congrats!! You weren't trying yet right? So exciting!! I'll keep everything crossed that this little bean sticks. 

I used to use an app similar to myfitnesspal to track calories and log food but I stopped. I really need to get back into the habit of logging food again. I've been kinda stuck in a rut lately. Not sure how to get myself out. The only thing I've been pretty good about is reaching my 10k steps a day. Any other tips for me other than the food logging?? I need help.....


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations liles!!!

90 day challenge is going great! Tomorrow we do the fit test again and I'm excited to see if there is any progression. Went out last night and ran 4.2 miles before my foot started protesting (its sprained). Before starting the challenge I could barely get 3 miles. And as of this morning I finally broke my plataue! Hopefully it doesn't bounce back tomorrow but for today I'm excited. 2 more lbs and I'll be at 60 lbs off!


----------



## lilesMom

We started trying at the right time this cycle &#128522;
We r very lucky getting preg usually happens fast for us
Its keeping is our issue , but fingers crossed &#128522;
Thanks guys xx

Megan, I'm not a great one for help &#128522;
When I'm good I'm very good
But when I'm bad I'm horrid &#128522;
Best things for me are
Home cooked stuff
Less eating out
More planning ahead
When food shopping buy lots of fruit and veg and no crap &#128522;
Popcorn and sugar free jelly and meringues with fruit are great
Low cal, not total junk that feel like cheating &#128522;
Lots of walking, gps phone tracker app so I know how far , how fast and how many cals gone
Food logging helps me massively
And I weigh myself every morning 
Also I'm putting away money for every pound lost to buy clothes after &#128522;
Hope some of these help. 
Also for motivation, maybe write down how u would feel
And how u would benefit if u were at ur target weight now
The only thing to get out of a rut is to decide u can
Decide ur sick of where ur at and make baby steps to change 

Says the girl who went and got takeaway this eve &#128522;
But I've been brill lately 
If I do say so myself &#128522;


----------



## lilesMom

Kk thanks &#128522;
That's brill , on the running and nearly 60 pound off
Fab work x

Hope ur foot is better soon. 
Ouch , I've had sprained ankle before 
Not fun.


----------



## kksy9b

Megan- I agree with what liles said. For me, I eat at a maintenance level so the only way to lose weight is to track food and stay within my calorie goal. We try to make all low sodium food for dinner (we for the American heart association low salt cookbook and its bad some good recipes). And otherwise, just finding replacement foods. Instead of chips, we get rice cakes, baked snap peas and lentil snaps. Instead of regular cookies, we get the 100 calorie pack cookies. We use the "very thin" bread instead of normal to cut back there. Drinking only waterhas helped. And just in general making sure what we are eating is low calorielow sodium and low sugar food. Losing weight is all about diet. So while getting your steps in is AWESOME and has mazing health benefits like healthier heart, less stress etc, it won't do much for loaong weight if not paired also with diet.


----------



## MeganS0326

Thanks for the advice ladies I really appreciate it. Here is my game plan so far. I am trying to get back on the food diary thing. It's really hard. Since I'm a SAHM I eat very weirdly. Mostly just grazing all day. When I do get a meal I have to share everything with DS so it makes it difficult to figure out how much I'm really eating. But, I'm trying...
Also, I used to do a kickboxing class at a gym I went to years and years ago and I really loved it. I just saw the other day that they have opened a kickboxing studio right down the road from my house and classes there are reasonably priced. So I'm starting to do a kickboxing video I have and if I can keep it up 2x (tuesdays and thursdays) a week for the next 4 weeks I'm going to sign up for classes at the studio. I was really good and did the video both times this week even though it almost killed me. I haven't sweat like that in a long time. 

Enough about me, how is everyone else doing??

Lilesmom, how's the pregnancy going? You are 5 weeks today right?


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds like an awesome plan! (Also, re-read my last post and sorry for all the spelling errors! Typing on the phone has its drawbacks lol)

AFM, I'm down another pound! :happydance: one more to 60 lbs, 7 to my goal! I expect this weekend to gain back a bit..we have a wedding tomorrow night and will have dinner and drinks etc. It's out first date since December and my first time leaving DS overnight, so I'm not going to worry too much about it.

Hope you gals have a lovely weekend!


----------



## lilesMom

Well done on getting back into it
Its hard to get back into the mindset again once we slip
But soo worth it &#128522;
Well done &#128522;


----------



## lilesMom

Ur so close now kk
Well done &#128522;

I'm not down as much as I thought
My new scales is weighing light but I don't know how much by
Doh 
Little squish splashed water into old scales
But new ones r fluctuating too much to be right

I've eaten a lot yest and today
Hve been extra hungry 
But all food not junk so I don't mind

I did clear blue second test that tells u weeks 
And it hasn't gone up.
Its still at 2-3 weeks
Its made me doubtfull again 
Sorry I bought them now
Hurry up scan &#128522;

Hope ye r having good weekend

Enjoy the wedding and don't think of dieting this weekend


----------



## kksy9b

Good morning ladies! How are you doing today?

liles- how are you feeling? have you done another weeks estimator? I heard they pulled them from shelves to re-make them due to inaccuracies. Please try not to worry too much if the line tests are getting darker.

I weighed in this morning and am officially down 60 pounds (just over 4 s)!! Since I picked back up calorie counting I am averaging 2 pounds/week. I know this will slow eventually so I am hoping to hit my 155 goal in the next 6-7 weeks!

Hope you gals have a wonderful day :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

I got bloods done wed and today
First one came back low but well into the range
So that's fine
But I wont know anything till the second one on mon
Very seldom people wish it was Monday &#128522;

Well done on 60 down
That's brilliant work
Fab news xx


----------



## kksy9b

Best of luck with the results hun :hugs:


----------



## MeganS0326

Lilesmom - Fx for great numbers on Monday 

Kksy9n -congrats on 60 Lbs. that's so awesome!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you!

How are you doing Megan?


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys
Ye still here?
How ye doin?
Sorry I've been awol.
I had another mc 3 weeks ago.
I've put on 7 pounds but I'm back in the game now.
By first af that should be gone.
How ye getting on?


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi lilesMom. So sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I'm still here, but I've fallen deeply off the weight loss wagon. The holidays got me. I have no current plan to get back on track. I need some motivation!!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx
My motivation is really simple.
I've had enough of being overweight
I'm just done with it.
I'm done with plus size clothes.
I done with only thinking I'm alright when dressed up.
Not fab like I think when I'm notmsl weight.
I'm done with trying on clothes that look nice
But just don't look nice on me.
I'm done with having fatty liver disease and elevated cholesterol.
No choc tastes that good &#55357;&#56842;
Rant over.
This was more to concrete it for myself
In my own head &#55357;&#56842;
It takes me time to get to this point
But I'm there now.
I've kept up my walking.
And been inching back into the eating 
Now I'm making myself track food and activity again 
Bad and good days xxx

Hope u feel better about it soon.
I'm very aware of how hard motivation can be to come by xxx


----------



## kksy9b

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss liles :hugs: I think what you wrote is spot on. I have zero desire to go back to where I once was. It is the ultimate motivation to put the fast food or sweets down and have a healthy option instead. 

I'm also finding it hard to get motivated with exceraise ATM. I was set to run a 10k next weekend but hurt my foot again. So I can't run it (can barely walk right now), which is a big disappointment. I'm hoping to run one in the spring now. Only 30 days left in my 90 day challenge. Have had a break for a week and now another week off for my foot. Really hoping to finish afterwards.

I think I'm just tired of the constant go go go of the schedule and want to enjoy the holiday season (visiting family this weekend for some celebrations). Will try to get back to it next week once my foot is healed. 

Eating wise its been fine. Not tracking calories but maintain my weight exactly so not too concerned (at least its not going up!). Only 2 lbs to my next goal and up to 12 to my final. Down 64 lbs total and can see the finish line...just have to figure out how to cross it!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks xx

Oh no ouch 
Hope u feel better soon hon xx
Enjoy ur hols and ur break.
Yr doing absolutely brilliant. Xx
Inspiration for me to join u soon. X
I'm back down 5 pounds.
I've been amaze balls &#55357;&#56842;
If I do say so myself , hee hee


----------



## lilesMom

Can u get time to swim.
Good activity and great for foot x


----------



## MeganS0326

Glad you ladies are both doing so well!! kksy9b, sorry about the foot! 

I think I found some motivation!!! As of yesterday, I've started on the right track again! My husband's company is sending us on an all expense paid vacation to Cabo in early March and I for sure do not want to be the fat girl on the beach. I've got 12 weeks to go and I'd like to lose about 30 lbs in that time frame. I'm starting to count calories again and getting back in the workout game! Wish me luck ladies! This is my starting point and as you both said I don't ever want to look back!


----------



## lilesMom

Wow that's brilliant
Def good motivation xxx 
Id love it &#55357;&#56841;
U will do fab
Print a pic of beach ir going to and pin on the fridge and kitchen cupboards , hee hee


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm rocking it ladies!!! I did so good eating this weekend! And I did my first workout today!! Shooting for 10k steps to boot. Y'all would be so proud of me!!! Not looking back.

P.s. great tip about pinning a pic of the beach to the fridge. Funny story, I used to hang my next size down pants on my bedroom wall for motivation. It worked really well until DH made fun of me and I took them down. :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Well done hon xx
I've done that with clothes I love and want to get back into 
I've bought clothes a little too tight as motivation too &#55357;&#56841;
Really shouldn't but sure &#55357;&#56841;
So long as I get into them then
Its all good &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## MeganS0326

I have like 6 pairs of shorts that are one size to small for me right now. The only shorts I have in my current size did not survive this past summer. If I want to have anything to wear on our vacation I need to at least drop the one pant size. I refuse to buy any more clothes in my current size. I should splurge and go by some nice tops too!! lol


----------



## lilesMom

U will be in those shorts before hol time.
Hurray. .sounds lovely. Xx


----------



## MeganS0326

Thanks for the pep-talk!!! :hugs: How are you doing? Starting the week off right?


----------



## lilesMom

Food wise and exercise wise I'm fine
But think the infection after mc isn't gone.
Damn round 3 of antibiotic here I come id say


----------



## kksy9b

Way to go Megan!! The beach is a great motivator to get back in track..well done!! You will be rocking those shorts for sure!

Liles- I hope the antibiotics work quickly for you :hugs:

AFM, I'm on day 3 of tracking and exercising again and weighed in this morning down a pound! I'm now at 156 and officially down 65 pounds! One more pound to my next goal and up to 16 or so to my final (not sure where I'll stop at). Really hoping to be done losing weight by April so we can start trying again!


----------



## lilesMom

That's fab hon.
U hve loads lost xxx

I'm down 9 pounds in last ten days &#55357;&#56841;
I had 8 put up though with mc 
But least they r gone again anyway. 
Mostly bloat id say but whatever it is , its gone.
I'm adding jogging back into my walks and going further in less time
Feeling a little proud of me &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## MeganS0326

You ladies are so amazing!! You give me hope!!

AFM, my BFF sent me her copy of Insanity. It should be here tomorrow. I think I'll start it on Monday. Wish me luck that it doesn't kill me. :haha: DH promised he would do it with me so I will have company in my misery. lol


----------



## kksy9b

Well done Liles :flower:

Megan- I tried insanity a few years ago and it was too much for me...but i was way less (read:not at all) motivated. my best friend swears by it ...it's really hard but doable if you stick with it and realize it's okay to modify to what you can do when needed. Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## lilesMom

I've never heard of it
I must check it out &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## MeganS0326

My plan is to modify it as much as I need. I know it's pretty intense. My BFF is super in shape and even she has to modify it some. I'm not trying to kill myself. Lol. I'll definitely keep you updated on my progress.


----------



## lilesMom

Hee hee
Best of luck with it xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hey ladies.
Ye hanging in after Xmas ?
&#55357;&#56842;
I'm nearly saying good bye to the 15 s 
Been super good the last week 
Down 7 pounds.
Without over doing it
I had been up and down before it with the mc and Xmas
Hope ye r keeping well.
And had good holidays xx


----------



## kksy9b

congrats liles on the continued weight loss!! Wonderful job!

I gained 2 lbs through the holidays and as of yesterday, it was gone! I have anywhere from 10-14 left to lose before I go into maintenance. I'm hoping to be there by April when we start trying for our next baby.


----------



## lilesMom

Well done kk.
I gained 4 over Xmas , its gone 
Plus another 3 .
We rock , hee hee
Ur so close now hon. 
Well done x


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies!!! I hope you all had a lovely holiday season! Mine was the best!! I got my BFP on December 29th! The best New Years present ever! I've been pretty nauseous so far and really put off at the thought of food so I've not gained any weight yet. In fact I think I'm down a pound or two. With DS I only gained a total of 30lbs do my goal for this pregnancy is to get close to that or less. Glad to see no one went crazy with weight gain over the holidays!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations Megan!!! What a wonderful gift!


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats Megan.
That's brilliant news xxx
Hope nausea subsides for u
Congrats on bub xxx


----------



## MeganS0326

Thank you, ladies! Y'all are the best!


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies, just wanted to check in, hope you all are well :flower:

Megan, I can't believe you are 9 weeks already!! How are you feeling?

Doing well here. Weight wise have just maintained for the last month. Trying hard to get back on board the losing weight train because we decided to move our date up a month!! 5 weeks to go. My goal was 6 lbs in 6 weeks before trying and my weigh in for week one is tomorrow. Hoping to see at least one pound off!


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi, kksy9b!!! I'm feeling ok so far just really really tired all the time. So far I haven't gained much weight. I keep gaining and losing the same two pounds. It's helped that my cravings have been for crisp veggies and fruits. I'm not normally a salad eater but that's all this baby wants. I'm glad you are doing well! Good news about moving up your time table!!! I hope the last 6 lbs are not stubborn and go quickly!! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## kksy9b

Glad you are feeling well so far! Way to go baby for wanting healthy food...definitely makes it easier!


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray for healthy cravings xxx

We r trying here too.
Hopefully we will all be healthy preggos together &#55357;&#56842;

Still in the 15 s, doh.
One more pound to go .
Nearly there.
Getting my serious weight loss hat on tomorrow again &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MeganS0326

So exciting! I hope the ttc process goes smoothly for you both. It would be awesome if we were all pregnant together!!! lilesmom, good luck with the weight loss hat tomorrow! That one lb is so gone!!!


----------



## kksy9b

You got it liles!! 

Hopefully we can all go through a pregnancy together and help support as we lose the pregnancy weight!

I had my weigh in this morning. Last week I made a goal of 6 lbs in 6 weeks before trying. Happy to report that week one gave me a 2 lb loss!! I'm at 154 and have 4 lbs in 5 weeks to go!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Megan xx
Wow ur 9.5 weeks.
U be in second tri before u know it.
Xx

Well done kk.
Brilliant work.
Ur goal is totally reachable
With a start like that u def do it xxx
Well done


----------



## lilesMom

Arrggh help I've been terrible 
Up 4 pounds.
Darn u val day
And me getting lazy for a few days!!!
I know it will be gone fast now again.
But I've been up and down same few pounds for yonks!!!
Nothing bad left in house now.
Not buying anymore &#55357;&#56842;

How ye doin xxx


----------



## MeganS0326

Valentines Day is the devil, right!?! Don't stress about a couple of lbs. I'm sure they will fall back off once you get back on track. 

AFM, I had a dr appointment yesterday. Lost another lb. and got my blood work taken for DNA testing (Harmony/MaterniT21). Now the long wait for the results. Eeeeek! Still in the lack of energy phase. Hopefully it will end soon so I can pick back up on my walks!


----------



## kksy9b

Like you said, it will come right off once you are back on track! I've been the same way- lots of sweets in the house that are now gone. AF is here too so I haven't even bothered weighing myself for several days!

I just keep telling myself that it does no good punishing myself for past eating or worrying about future eating. What we can control is TODAY. Lots of small daily choices are what will get us to our goals.

I hope you get your results back soon! Just a few weeks and you'll be out of first tri!! So exciting and hopefully your energy picks up just in time for spring!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies.
Xx
Ur totally right, they will go now
Berating myself only leads to more junk food !! 
Onwards and upwards.

Megan hope u get ur energy back soon hon.
But u said ur holding ur own weight wise
Which is great xxx

Kk ur so close to ttc now.
How u feeling about it?
Hope alls well xxx

Cautiously optimistic here 
Early in tww now &#55357;&#56842;
Hoping for sticky bub &#55357;&#56842;
Xx


----------



## kksy9b

Exciting liles! Will you test early?

I am very excited and eager to start trying. We wound up in the tww in January on accident and it made me see just how ready I am. DH started a new job 1st of February so we are waiting one more cycle as he doesn't feel settled in quite yet. I have a lot going on form now to then so it will go quick


----------



## lilesMom

I'll try to hold off to 12 dpo
But we will see how long I hold out &#55357;&#56842;

That's great hon.
Won't be too long now fir u too 
Hopefully we both be in first tri soon xx
Is his new job better or just different? 
Hopefully better &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## kksy9b

Well, its significantly less money, longer hours, lots of travel and his old company paid 100% of healthcare (of which we always have a lot)...so on paper its a lot worse. But despite all that, its really a much better job. He is building a company as a divison of his brothers. There is so much potential and he gets to really stretch and expand his skills. He's stressed but happy and it will definitely work out!

I sure do hope we can be in first tri together! Though, I hope you're pregoothis cycle and can be a month ahead :)


----------



## lilesMom

Very good.
Will he be his own boss so.
Sounds good.
Money is,def not everything 
If I hve enough for bills and stuff in happy
Not that id give it back if I won the lotto.
Hee hee.

Can't honestly say I hope I wait for u
World love this month 
But u never know I might do 
Hope we r still in first tri together for some of it anyway


----------



## kksy9b

Not really his own boss as he reports to an executive team. But he is responsible for the bulk of the work and managing his team. It is a multi city business and he will be in charge if all of it. The crazy schedule is really only short term and in the long run, if they are successful, he will be making about double what he was at his old job. Just stressful for now but he can do it :)

I hope you get your BFP this month too!!


----------



## lilesMom

Well done for being so supportive of him.
Hope it pays off as fast as poss for ye.
Hope he enjoys it even though a bit stressed xx

Thanks hon.
I'm hoping this month too 
One min I think it is this month.
Next I don't think so &#55357;&#56842;
Time will tell.
I'm back down 2 pounds.
Must hve been mostly bloat really.
Was just peed off with myself

How u doin Megan xx


----------



## MeganS0326

Doing good. Was able to eat a bit more yesterday and keep most of it down. Yay for small improvements! I was supposed to be going out of town today to go see my best friend but her son got a stomach bug so no way I'm risking that. I'll probably go tomorrow if he's feeling better. I'm kinda glad not to have to be on the road today. Very glad you are quickly dropping those couple extra lbs. I knew they wouldn't be a problem for you! Good luck on getting your BFP this month. I've got everything crossed for you. When are you testing?

Kksy9b - sounds like your hubby is taking an exciting leap. That's so awesome! I've got my FX that it works out for you in a big way very quickly. My DH works for a company that he's been with for about 10 years and always talks about leaving to start his own but the family that owns the business is really good to him and he's moved up really quickly so it makes it hard to walk away and take that leap. Currently he's about as high up in the company as he can go so maybe in a few years when he gets bored we will look into starting something of our own. So excited you are so close to TTC!!! Eeeeeek!!


----------



## lilesMom

Ur def right not to risk tummy bug
Morning sickness is tough enough without a tummy bug.
Xxx
Glad u were able to eeat today.
Its a vicious circle with ms if u cant stomach stuff.
Xxx


----------



## MeganS0326

Checking in! In second tri now and feeling so much better. I'm still the exact weight I was at my first weigh in at 6 weeks. I'm going to try to gain as little weight as possible this time around. With DS I only gained 30lbs so I'm hoping to be less than that this time. 

How are you ladies doing? Any good weight loss to report?

Kksy9b - still planning on starting to TTC soon?


----------



## lilesMom

Hi hon.
Ur doing great , not gaining xx 
Glad u hve energy back xx
Um no weight loss here
I've gained half stone again
Sigh
Its deserved though .
I've been bold :)
Still ttc here.
I'm still exercising 
And edging back to healthier everyday
So I will get there.
If I could get a bfp.
I know it would spur me on to be good :)
Just over halfway through tww now .
Xx


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi!!!

Hope you guys are doing great! Trucking along nicely over here. About to be 20 weeks (Yay for half-way) and still no weight gain. I keep gaining and losing the same 1 to 2 lbs. I hope I don't balloon up in the third trimester. With DS I had the hardest time breastfeeding and so I gave up somewhere between 4 to 6 weeks in. In just that short time I was able to lose all 30 lbs of pregnancy weight plus an additional 20 lbs! This time I'm bound and determined to keep BF'ing so I hope to lose all pregnancy weight quickly again. Hopefully it all works out!! I will be turning 40 next March and my goal is to be a healthy weight by then and to never look back at these overweight days again. I hope this doesn't sound crazy, I just woke up so excuse me if I'm rambling :haha:

Have a great weekend ladies!!!


----------



## lilesMom

That's brilliant
Well done hon xxx
Really well done.
Yeah bf is great for weight loss
I gained 21 pounds with simes
It was gone after 3 weeks.
Def down to bf.

I'm 8 weeks preg tomorrow
And up half a stone :)
Eating keeps the nausea at bay
And I'm always hungry!!
I wasn't like this with s at all.
But as long as alls well with bub , I'm good
Hopefully it settles soon :)


----------



## MeganS0326

OMG. How did I miss you got a BFP??? Congrats!! So happy for you!! And already 8 weeks gone. So crazy! Congrats congrats congrats!!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon. Xx
I've been very nervous,
But hve had two scans and bub measuring perfect 
So I'm starting to believe I might get this bub now :)
Xxx
How u doin xx


----------



## MeganS0326

Doing good. I have my 20 week scan next Thursday so I'm excited about that. My dr is very laid back so at my last appointment she gave me the option to come back in 4 weeks and then again two weeks later for scan or to just wait the 6 weeks and only have to go in once. Since I can't take DS with me to my appointments I opted to just wait the 6 weeks but I wish I would have set up the 4 week appointment instead. It feels like so long since I've seen or heard the little bugs HB so I'm constantly worrying. I am starting to feel kicks but they are so spaced out. I sometimes go a day or two without feeling any and I get freaked out! I think I'll feel so much more relaxed after my scan on Thursday! So glad you've had lots of scans so far. It's so nice to have that reassurance especially when you've experienced a loss. Are you getting extra scans and appointments throughout due to your loss history?


----------



## lilesMom

It takes an awfull long time for kicks to be constant doesn't it.
I just ordered a Doppler 
Found it great with Simon,I had a lend of one 
But they r preg now too
Yest scan was planned cos of history
Earlier one was cos of spotting
Should be around 12 weeks for next one.
With Simon I had a scan every month due to being high risk
Should hve this time again
Hopefully.
Id be even more high risk this time
Due to losses and what happened Simon.
Id imagine
Glad u get to see bub soon
It is tough when there is a long gap in it
The niggles creep in!! 
Xx


----------



## kksy9b

megan- so glad you are doing well hun!! I can't believe you are 20 weeks already! like liles said, it can take a long time to feel them consistently. I think its 28 weeks or so?

liles- if eating keeps the nausea away, then i would definitely eat! weight will come off after baby and it's way better than feeling sick all the time!

AFM, my eating has been terrible for about a month now. just snacking a lot and having a hard time being motivated to do any different. I know its because i stopped running with the cold (and the treadmill at the gym was no good). Eventually I will get back on track. bought lots of fruit this week and its already all cut up so hopefully that translates into healthy snacking. I gain/lose back the same 2-3 pounds now but otherwise have been maintaining. It fluctuates depending where I am in my cycle. In total I lost 70 pounds and am super super happy with where I am! Now time to get preggo lol


----------



## lilesMom

That's absolutely brilliant kk.
Well done xxx
Fingers crossed for bfp really soon xxx
Yeah, I'm staying stable now again.
Eating to maintain and stay not sick :)
I just was a bit out of control there
Mainly from worry and nausea
Much better now
But not super :)


----------



## MeganS0326

kk - eating terribly for a whole month and still maintaining is no easy feat! I hope you are just around the corner from that lovely BFP!!! If your chart is accurate it looks like you are about 9dpo with a beautiful temp spike. Have you tested?

Liles, glad to hear you are less worried and nauseous! And woo hoo for staying stable in the weight department!!

I'm so proud of our little group here!!

I had my 20 week sonogram today. Baby is doing great! I got weighed at my appointment right afterwards and overall I'm up 3 lbs. I have been gaining and losing this same 2-3 lbs for about the past week so I'm not sure if it is now just here to stay or not. I'm not too concerned about it though. As long as I stay under 25 lbs for the pregnancy I'll be happy!


----------



## lilesMom

That's brilliant hon.
Well done xx
Glad alls well with lil bub too xxx
Fab news all round x 
3 pound is nothing for halfway.
Bub prob weighs that :)
Let alone extra blood a d fluid.
Well done xx


----------



## lilesMom

Going food shopping now in a min.
Over haul required :)
Lots of soups, smoothies and proper dinners coming up 
We had appointments coming out of our ears last 3 weeks
And I let things slip cos I hadn't time.
Let the healthiness resume :)
Its sunny out, I'm kinda giddy :)


----------



## kksy9b

well done megan! you're doing a great job and the weight you gain in the back of the pregnancy will fall right off I am sure!

Liles- yum! i keep wanting to make homemade smoothies but just can't bring myself to do them. what are your favorites to make? 

AFM, weighed in the morning and down 2 pounds this week. still about half a pound up from when the bad eating started but I can handle that and know it will come off!


----------



## lilesMom

Well done k :)
U hve done fab with ur weight loss xxx
I just throw in whatever I hve :)
Yest was raspberry , banana, oj and yog and milk.
I thought squish would hve some 
So didn't put in blueberries and grapes
Cos they get gritty
But if it was just for me they would go un too 
When I make them , I get three days out of it
And it only takes ten mins
Yummy xx


----------



## kksy9b

Oh yum! I might have to bust out my blender and try some. Need to work more berries into my diet so that would be a good way!


----------



## lilesMom

I'm very lazy with fruit if I don't
I do like it but kind of forget it
Weirdly :)


----------



## kksy9b

I find i have to immediately get fruit cut up when I get home from the grocery store. If i don't it tends to just sit there but if its easy access then I'm more likely to grab for it. I think i"m going to pre-bag some veggies and leave them in the fridge. that way when i'm hungry (which today has been NON STOP), its easy to grab veggies out and eat them instead of reaching for junk food


----------



## lilesMom

Does it not go yucky on u then.
Like brown and squishy :)
I've been ridiculously hungry this preg
But seems to be settling a little thank god.


----------



## kksy9b

depends on what it is.

strawberries you can put a a little bit of sugar on and they will keep. grapes are just picked off the vine and washed to make them easy to grab. we have apples already washed in a bowl (though you could pre-cut them and dip them in sprite or lemon juice and they stay fresh for a couple days). cantaloupe & watermelon are fine for several days/a week. and pears i just buy in a can (packed in water with no sugar added). Peaches i try and sneak some from my parents who can them fresh so they are easy to open and eat lol

Thankfully today I wasn't as hungry...need to remember i still need to eat though. groceries purchased so hopefully easier to make good choices!


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! Hope you are both doing well! All this talk of fruit is making me hungry. :haha: My son is a fruit monster so I usually only get to pick on what he leaves behind. I do have some frozen pre-prepared fruit smoothy things in the freezer but I'm usually to lazy to bring out the blender. 

So, now that we are all officially knocked up, does everyone have weight goals for pregnancy? When I found out I was pregnant I just wanted to gain less this time than I did with DS (30 lbs). I've kind of modified that a bit now and am hoping to only gain 20 or less. With my BMI the chart says I should only gain like 10-15 lbs but I think that is unreasonable. I don't want to set myself up for disappointment. Haven't weighed myself in a few days but so far I'm never more than +2 or 3. I've been eating pretty shoddily the past few days so that could have changed. Too scared to look. :haha: 

Struggling with name choices this time. We have girl names isolated to two top contenders but when it comes to boy names I seem to hate every option. Have y'all started thinking names yet? With DS we had his name sorted by the time we found out gender at 20 weeks so I feel like I'm way behind the curve ball this time. Help!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

With simes I gained 21 pound 
And it was gone 3 weeks after
Somewhere around that would be fine
But I'm way hungrier this time
So don't think ill keep it
Hoping second tri be kinder to me :)

Slight spotting again 

Scan tomorrow eve 
I'll feel safer a bit after
If alls good 
Spotting is annoying me
It disappears for ages
And I think I'm ok


----------



## MeganS0326

Darn that spotting, liles. I hope it goes away soon. Good luck at scan tomorrow!!!

Sounds like we've got pretty similar weight gain goals. The 30 lbs. I gained with DS came off super quick too plus an additional 20 lbs. Over these past two years it has slowly crept back on. I hope with this one I am able to keep up the breastfeeding so the weight has a better chance of staying off.


----------



## lilesMom

Same here.
I only partly bf Simon for two months
Then stoped
Hope it goes better this time
It is great for bub as well as weight loss :)


----------



## MeganS0326

I only made it to like 4 or 5 weeks with DS and that was supplementing formula too. I'm hoping this baby doesn't have to spend any time in the NICU as I think that was one of our biggest setbacks for BF with DS. If BF doesn't work this time my plan is to exclusively pump. Formula is a budget breaker so I'm hoping to avoid it at all cost.


----------



## lilesMom

A spell in neo was what scuppered us too.
By time he was home, he was too hungry for my supply and didn't want to wait 
Then had latching problems
In hindsight prob due to his stroke
Id stick it out a bit longer this time round though.
I felt guilty and crap last time.
Health nurse told me to stop pumping cos combo was bad for him
Total bull, but I swallowed it at the time
Id be a bit more confident in my self next time.
:)


----------



## MeganS0326

Sounds so familiar. I feel like they (the NICU) pressured me so hard to start him on formula so quickly I never stood a chance. This time I'm going in fighting to keep the bottle and pacifiers away from baby until I at least have a shot at BF. FX it works out for both of us this time!


----------



## lilesMom

Hope so xxx


----------



## kksy9b

I gained 16 with Charles and would LOVE if that was all i gained this time lol. I anticipate it being more, probably closer to 25. With him, all that sounded good in first tri was fruit and veggies and so far that's true this time too. I think i ate 3 bananas, some strawberries, carrots and celery with peanut butter today (along with some animal crackers :) ). If I can make it out of first tri with limited/no gain I will be super happy.

what are you all craving/have aversions to at the moment?

We have our names picked but now DH thinks he doesn't like the boys name....i literally looked through a list of 1500 names plus 500 or so on another and found ONE name i liked...so he might just have to suck it up if it's a boy LOL. We want Calvin John for a boy and Claire Therese Lynn for a girl

You ladies are rock stars for trying to bf with having NICU babies. One of my friends had a premie and wound up not being able to bf. What's most important is that baby is fed but I hope you have an easier road with these next babies to try. DS nursed until he was 17 months and I am really hoping the next will be as successful. Of course, he used to sit and eat for an hour at a time....can't do that while chasing a toddler so this baby will just have to adjust!


----------



## lilesMom

Lovely names xx
With Simon I thought I was having a girl
So we made a deal Oh name a boy I name a girl
So then for num two I said I'm naming this one
Id names picked for my last three losses
But then I got superstitious and said to Oh that we seem to lose the ones I name
So he can name this one again :)
But I hve veto power :)
I'm secretly thinking names though :)
I like Emily, Zoe, Rachel, Kate.
Or Jake, josh, sean and Liam :)

I wish I was craving the same as with simon
Its mostly crappy stuff I'm craving
But I'm happier and feel better when I stay away from it
:)


----------



## lilesMom

10 weeks tomorrow
Quarter there or so :)


----------



## kksy9b

happy belated 10 weeks!! love your name choices :)


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm back down 4 pounds in two days.
Its great now I'm feeling less sick
I can eat proper healthy stuff again.
Thank god .
Id be a blimp if I kept going the way I was :)
How ye doin xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Glad you're feeling better! What is your favorite to to healthy food to snack on? Looking for some new options

I'm exact opposite and have gone up 4 pounds this week :dohh: I know its primarily water weight. I have been so bloated and not watching sodium as close. But still...I have to get it together!


----------



## lilesMom

I put up ten in the first 6 weeks!!
It will balance back out.
Mine was water and bloat mostly :)
I love lettuce and chilli relish
I I've a smoothie r two everyday


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! been sick as a dog here. I've got the nastiest cold I've had in a very very long time. Got sick the day before Mother's Day to boot. Grrrr. I'm finally starting to feel somewhat better, thank goodness! One big side effect from this illness is I can't taste anything so I think I've managed to stay at my pre-pregnancy weight a little longer. 

kk, I'm sure the added weight is just pregnancy related. Favorite snacks are fruit and nuts. Headed to the grocery store today to get food for the week. I don't remember when I last went so we are pretty low on supplies. I've been just eating what I can the past few days. My poor family is going to starve though if I don't get some proper food. :haha:

liles, glad to see your sickness is diminishing and you are able to eat better. I hope the trend continues!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs xx
Hope ur fully better soon xxx
Extra sucky to be sick when u cant take anything 
Hugs xx

Sorry kk I was in a hurry earlier so didn't type much.
I'm trying to snack less.
Snacking on junk is a big weakness if mine 
Ice lols I love and aren't too evil
Popcorn.
Cracker bread with different stuff on.
Triangle cheese, jam , tuna.
Bananas.
Smoothies.
Pink wafers sometimes.
Sugar free jelly.
Fruit chopped up with meringue nest and a little custard.
Yum :)


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies!! How are we all doing?

I just got the news that I failed the 1 hour GTT. I'm so bummed. I was hopeful that I would pass it this time (failed with DS). I'm still +/- 1 to 2 lbs total for this pregnancy so I thought I was doing good and had a shot of passing. I know the 1 hr test has a lot of people fail it and some places don't even do the 1 hr test but last time the 3 hr test was so horrible I really wanted to avoid it. I'm going back on Thursday to do the 3 hr. Wish me luck!

Liles, looks like we are sharing second trimester for a week or two. Are you feeling the second trimester bump in energy yet?

Kksy9b, you aren't too far off from 2nd tri too! So exciting!


----------



## lilesMom

They don't do the one hr in Ireland
My friend on here failed the one hr.but was fine on 3 hr
Hope that's u hon xx
I had to do 2 hr with ds
I found it fine
Thought I get sick drinking it on empty stomach
But was so hungry I was glad to hve it 
Hope it goes better fir u this time hon xxx
Hugs xx

I hve a bit more energy def
But still very tired in patches.
Hayfever and headaches r here everyday
But not constant all day thank god
I never hardly get headaches usually
They r pretty annoying :)
But could def be worse 
Hope I haven't jinxed myself.
I saw u on second tri board alright :)
Nice to see familiar face :)


----------



## lilesMom

How ye doin ladies?
Had hosp app today
Big bubs again, growing ahead of the curve :)
Which is good 
I haven't put on any weight since first tri.
Doing pretty well 
How ye getting on?

Trying to decide on c section or not
But its a tough call.
Been told I'm strep b + too
So that's an extra thing
Doh 

Hope alls well xxx


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi liles! Glad you and bubs are doing well! Awesome job maintaining weight!!! Good luck with your decision on c-section. I have no input. I'm terrified of a c-section but I can rightly understand given your history why opting for one makes sense.

AFM, just trucking along. Ended up passing my 3 hr GTT! Thank goodness!! Still no weight gain here. I just weighed myself this morning and I'm 1 lb less than the day I got my BFP!! Officially 31 weeks now. I can see the finish line!! 

Hope y'all have a great week!!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx
Wow that's great going well done.
I'm hoping I wont go up much more for the rest either.
Would be great to stay close to what I am or even lose a tiny bit :)
I put on ten pound first tri.
Which I still hve
But if that was all id be delighted 
Well done hon xxx great work


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! How are we all doing? I'm doing great! Trying to get this baby out!!! Got a sweep at my 37 week appointment yesterday. So far not much happening. Set to get another one on Tuesday if she hasn't already made an appearance. At my weigh in yesterday I'm officially up 2 lbs total for this pregnancy. I want to hit the ground running postpartum and not get sucked into putting weight back on. I hope to be successful at BF'ing this time so hopefully that will help. Looking forward to all of us having our little ones soon so we can start to really encourage each other in the weight loss department. I'm pretty sure this is our last baby (barring any surprises) so this time I'm in the weight loss game for realsies. I want to be a healthy weight by 40 (March). Are you all done after this or are big families in the plans for you?


----------



## lilesMom

Very good.
Is it getting bub out time already!!
Congrats.
hope its soon xxx

I'm not sure if this is my last or not
Could very well be.
I'm undecided though.
Might hve another in a two years r so
Depending on how things go this time
But I'm feeling done qt the mo anyway.
Def want to get the weight down before id even think about going again 
So I'm on for the weight watching :)


----------



## kksy9b

Yay for being at the end!! Hope baby makes an appearance for you soon!

I am 85% sure this will be our last. It has been a lot more difficult this time around and not sure I want to go through it again. 2 feels right for us but we won't make any decisions until baby is weaned and hormones balance.

Well done on only being up 2 pounds! I've put on..ahem..26..so far...and am only halfway through. Sigh. My doctor isn't concerned at all about it and just thank goodness I lost so much before. On track to put most of it back on :cry: will DEFINITELY be here with you gals as we encourage and support our next weight loss journey post baby!


----------



## lilesMom

I've put on 14-17
Fluctuating those three pounds at the mo
So I'm not sure which
Starting to swell a teeny bit too.
I put on 14 in first tri.
Nothing for ages.
Then 3-4 over last two week
Been feeling off though and started to get swelling
Don't think its real weight cos I haven't been over eating

U were great starting kk so ur good to gain xx
Me not so much :)

Hve ketones and sugar in my urine this eve.
Hoping I don't fail glucose test next week 
But feeling like I might :)


----------



## lilesMom

I'm around 80% done.
Not feeling like I want to do this again at the mo.
But u never know in a few years :)


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! How's it going? You both are so far along already. Can't wait for baby updates. I had my girl on September 9th. Its been an adjustment having a newborn and a toddler. I have so little time to do anything. I've been exclusively pumping. Its a huge commitment time wise but so worth it. I'm down 26 lbs so far and so ready for my 6 week post partum appointment to get the all clear to start working out.


Hope all is well!!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw congrats hon
On your little beauty and your weightloss
I pumped with Simon for two months
It is hard work but u both reap the benefits
Xxx
I'm starting to feel the fear on the toddler plus newborn :)
I'm imagining it as bring really tough.
But they r worth it xxx
Congrats again 

I'm prob not doing as good in terms of weight
Purposely not weighing myself cos I'm swelling
Don't want to get majorly disheartened :)
Will give myself a shock someday soon and check 
If I feel less bloated :)


----------



## lilesMom

Lovely names by the way xxx
They suit each other xx


----------



## lilesMom

How ye doing ladies xxx

I'm gonna hve bub by section on Monday :)
Cant believe its nearly time
Hurray.

I've gained 2.5 stone
Not hideous but not fab
Looking forward to watching it drop off and more once bub is out :)
I only gained 1.5 with Simon
But wont be beating myself up about it :)
Just fixing it.

How ye doing xxx


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi! How are you ladies doing? It is so hard for me to get onto B&B lately. I think about you both all the time though. 

Lilies, congrats on your little girl! How's it going so far? How was the section? Are you healing nicely?

KK - You are getting so close! So exciting!! Any feelings on if you will go early or over? 

AFM, Still holding steady on the weight loss. I can't seem to get past more than about 25 to 30 lbs. I need to start excercising but I just don't have the time. Exclusively pumping is no joke. I have to pump 6 to 7 times a day for at least 20 minutes. Add to that feeding and diapering and all the other stuff you have to do with a baby and a toddler and that equals no time for mama. I barely have time to pee most days. lol I plan on stopping bf in March when Cora is 6 months old and then I hope to have more time to get in shape.

Hope you ladies are doing well! I'd love to hear how you are doing!!

Megan


----------



## lilesMom

Hi hon.
We r good thanks.
Healing is slow but going well
I was warned it takes 4-8 weeks 
She is 3 weeks today :)
Growing mad.
Bf is mostly going well.
But she has a sneaky topup of 2 ozs the last few eve
Cos she was clustering for hours
And shredding my boobs :)
But she took to it well thank god.
I pumped like u with simon
And it is really tough
Takes so much time.
Its constant either pumping feeding or sterilising.
Well done on keeping it up 
I know its tough xxx

I gained 2.5 stone
1.5 gone already.
Still a bit swollen at times
So expecting more to go when that comes back to normal.
Still hve 5.5 stone to lose
But cant exercise yet.
So ill start it properly in new year when I'm safe to do that.

U all set for Xmas?
Quiet one here.
But be nice. :)


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies!! Somehow I got unsubscribed to this thread so I missed all the updates recently. Congratulations on your little ones (a bit late, so sorry)! How are you doing with adjusting to having two? I'm a bit terrified lol

I am doing well...just over being pregnant and ready for baby to come. They are officially 2, nearly 3 days late (DS was 12 days late so not totally unexpected). 10 days left max to eviction so just trying to enjoy each day left with just DS before baby. 

I have put on pretty much every single pound I lost before (last weigh in I was up 67 lbs total- or 4.7 stone). Sigh. It is sitting probably 80% in my bump so hoping most of it comes off pretty quickly after birth. No matter, it will be the start of another weight loss journey. It helps knowing I did it before so I can do it again. But I also turn 30 in a few months and I know metabolism can tank afterwards so going to try and get as much off (within reason since I'll also be EBF hopefully) beforehand. Looking forward to seeing the scale go back down. We have a big vacation in September to Bora Bora with my DH's company (wish me luck...leaving the toddler at home but traveling with the baby) so am hopeful to have at least 45-50 lbs off by then.

How is the weight loss going for you all?


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats on calvin xxx
Sorry I read your post awhile back but didn't get chance to type reply
How u doin xxx

I put on 3 stone
Double last preg
2 stone gone.
5 to go.
I'm getting there &#55357;&#56842;
Emily is 8 weeks now and is the best baby

Hope ye r all well xx


----------



## MeganS0326

We've all had our babies!! Yay!

Now time to get to work. hahaha

I officially stopped breastfeeding yesterday so I have no more excuses to not work out. We are putting our house on the market to sell next week so I'm doing some physical work like boxing and moving things so that takes care of this week. I need some ideas of easy work outs for next week though. Any thoughts ladies?

Lilesmom, I'm glad Emily is a good baby for you. Cora is a super good baby too so I lucked out this time. Caleb was very fussy. So glad not to have to go through that again.

kk, congrats again on Calvin! He's just the cutest!


----------



## lilesMom

Do u hve any dvds or dance games?
I find walking great
Fresh air be nice in midst of the move too xxx

I've very little exercise done
C section recover th has been really slow.
My wound opened a few times in patches.
Still not 100% healed
But getting there.
I'm bf too so afraid to cut calories too much
Bug I'm still losing so I'm good with that

R ye moving far?
Moving I hard work xx


----------



## Mince

Good luck girls xxxx


----------

